# CZ 75B owners - which aftermarket grips?



## triplebike

Thinking about replacing the stock grips. Looking for comfort & support. Don't really care about appearance. Hogue rubber maybe? Recommendations anyone. Thanks


----------



## recoilguy

I would go to Marschal grips......Hogue rubber grips are nice especially if how they look doesn't matter. I have Marschal on 2 of my CZ's and they are comfortable and managable and they look real good as a bonus. They cost more then rubber ones which is always a consideration I assume.

RCG


----------



## MITCH

triplebike said:


> Thinking about replacing the stock grips. Looking for comfort & support. Don't really care about appearance. Hogue rubber maybe? Recommendations anyone. Thanks


I've had the Hogue rubber grips on my 75B for a couple of years, and after a few hundred rounds per day at the range you come to appreciate them more and more.
Mitch


----------



## tekarra

I have tried several grips and prefer the cZ rubber grips.


----------



## TomC

CZ has checkered wood grips for the CZ-75 models. I use them. I really like checkered wood grips. They help to anchor the gun in my hand, better, IMO, than plastic or rubber grips.


----------



## camacho2727

I am in my Caifornia mandated waiting period, my light at then end of the tunnel is SP-01 in 9mm (40SW wasn't on our safety roster). I was looking at some aluminum grips on the CZ custom web page, anyone have or tried and didn't like these grips?


----------



## Teuthis

Consider Pachmayr panel grips. They are not wrap-around and they give you excellent purchase on the handle.


----------



## scpankow

check this site out...

http:\\www.czgrips.us\


----------



## dee

*Hogues on my two tone*

i have the hogues f/g on one of mine 75's feel very comfortable and really handle well when shooting 9++ammo hope this helps thanks,David


----------



## texgunner

I have the checkered rosewood grips from Hogue.

CZ-75, CZ-85, TZ-75, EAA Witness 9mm, Springfield P9 and Sphinx : Hogue Inc., The Best Value In Handgun Grips, Rifle Stocks and Accessories - Bar None!


----------



## VAMarine

VZ Grips is now making grips for the CZ75, that would be my choice. I've been very happy with multiple sets from them for my 1911s and Hi Power.


----------



## Teuthis

I prefer the CZ rubber grips. Excellent fit to the gun and firm purchase to the hand.


----------



## unpecador

Teuthis said:


> I prefer the CZ rubber grips. Excellent fit to the gun and firm purchase to the hand.


I agree.

As for aftermarket wood grips, I've ordered from Hakan Pek and have been satisfied with the results.


----------



## Teuthis

Since my previous post I obtained the rubber grips offered by CZ. I think they are excellent and recommend you take a look. Mine fit perfectly and offer excellent purchase. I see no need for anything more.


----------



## TomC

Teuthis said:


> Since my previous post I obtained the rubber grips offered by CZ. I think they are excellent and recommend you take a look. Mine fit perfectly and offer excellent purchase. I see no need for anything more.


I am glad you are happy with your choice of rubber grips. When I have used them, they have been very comfortable, but when I was shooting IPSC with a 1911, I felt that the Pachmayr grips I first used allowed the gun to squirm around in my hands too much in rapid firing. When I switched to checkered wood grips, I felt the gun was anchored better in my hands. Even though the 9mm CZ has lower recoil than the 1911, I prefer the checkered wood grips on it, too.


----------



## recoilguy

What division do you shoot with the wood grips on your CZ? My club says the wood grips disqualify the gun from production, I never bothered to look and see I just put the original grips back on for competing.

Am I mis informed?

RCG


----------



## TomC

recoilguy said:


> What division do you shoot with the wood grips on your CZ? My club says the wood grips disqualify the gun from production, I never bothered to look and see I just put the original grips back on for competing.
> 
> Am I mis informed?
> 
> RCG


I haven't shot IPSC for something approaching 10 years. I don't know what rule changes may have effected things. These days I shoot CAS and play with my grandchildren.


----------



## recoilguy

I was just curious......have fun with the grandkids.

RCG


----------



## Big Bill

I had a Hogue Grip on my CZ 75BD and after a week I changed it back to the original grips. I just didn't like the way it fit and it made my mag stick.


----------

